# looking for an artist



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking for an artist that can help me when I get backed up, which is starting to happen. Someone whom can design with half tones and do process work. Preferably someone whom also uses photoshop and illustrator. Email of at [email protected]


----------



## doinitmyway (Jan 23, 2013)

Go to Fiverr: Graphics, marketing, fun and more online services for $5. I have found some great artists there and each one only charges $5.


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am also looking for an artist with experience dealing with screen printing. We use CorelDraw so we prefer the artist to use the same. Please pm me. Please mention rate.


----------

